# Can anyone Identify this wheel?



## Wooleytree (Jul 1, 2021)

Can anyone id this wheel my brother found and gave me? It appears to be a front wheel, the axle is broken but the rest of the wheel is straight and true. Unfortunately he only found one.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jul 1, 2021)

Wooleytree said:


> Can anyone id this wheel my brother found and gave me? It appears to be a front wheel, the axle is broken but the rest of the wheel is straight and true. Unfortunately he only found one.
> 
> View attachment 1439498
> 
> View attachment 1439499



I am 99% sure it is just a mag off of a 2000s cheap Walmart mongoose that someone spray painted. The axle likely broke because they are Chinese junk. I attached a stock photo of a bike for comparison


----------



## Wooleytree (Jul 2, 2021)

Thank you, I wasn’t sure what it was.


----------

